# 2008 All-Star Thread



## girllovesthegame

We can post all All-Star talks here. We can chat about the games, list any charity events you may hear of or read about, etc.

NBA Stores begin opening in N.O. for All-Star game​
NEW ORLEANS – _The National Basketball Association today opened its first NBA Store in the city for the 2008 NBA All-Star game, which will be played Feb. 17 at the New Orleans Arena. 

The 1,500-square-foot store, at 620 Decatur St. in the Jax Brewery building, features commemorative NBA All-Star merchandise. 

It is one of eight NBA Stores that will open throughout the city during the All-Star event. 

Fans will also find NBA Stores at the NBA All-Star Jam Session presented by Adidas at the Ernest N. Morial Convention Center, the New Orlenas Arena and at NBA partner hotels. _

More

Bush teams with Shaq to host All-Star Charity Event​
NEW ORLEANS - _Shaquille O'Neal and Reggie Bush have accomplished a lot on the court and on the field, respectively. And now they're putting their efforts toward helping to rebuild a city. 

The two prominent athletes will welcome NBA All-Star Weekend attendees to New Orleans by hosting "Welcome to New Orleans," an event from which all proceeds will benefit several charities in the Big Easy, including A Child's Wish, the Father T Foundation, and Habitat for Humanity. 

The Big Easy Billiards Bash & After Party will be held on Friday, February 15, 2008 at the Hilton New Orleans Riverside Grand Ballroom. In the midst of the usual NBA All-Star glitz, it promises to be the weekend's hottest party, and it's all for a great cause._

More


----------



## girllovesthegame

Paul once again in the Skills Challenge. Wade will defend his title and Jason Kidd and Deron Williams are also entering. I didn't think Paul would enter this again. He's already lost twice.

Link


----------



## girllovesthegame

Peja is a contestant in the 3-point contest.. along with Kobe Bryant, defending champ Jason Kapono, Daniel Gibson, Richard Hamilton and Steve Nash.

http://www.nba.com/allstar2008/three_point/3ptshootout_080206.html


----------



## bball2223

girllovesthegame said:


> Paul once again in the Skills Challenge. Wade will defend his title and Jason Kidd and Deron Williams are also entering. I didn't think Paul would enter this again. He's already lost twice.
> 
> Link


3rd times the charm


----------



## girllovesthegame

bball2223 said:


> 3rd times the charm


Haha! I figured that's what CP must be thinking as well. Good luck to him.


----------



## bee-fan

Good to hear Peja was selected, but I was not surprised. I figured he was going to be selected. And for CP I hope the 3rd time is the charm.


----------



## girllovesthegame

2008 McDonald's NBA All-Star Celebrity Game Roster​
*NEW ORLEANS TEAM*
*Ne-Yo* (2008 Grammy for Best Contemp. Album)
*Zach Gilford* (Friday Night Lights)
*Taylor Hicks* (2006 American Idol Winner)
*Seth Gilliam* (The Wire)
*James Lafferty* (One Tree Hill)
*Master P* (Hip-hop Artist)
*Ruth Riley* (WNBA All-Star, San Antonio Silver Stars)
*AJ Calloway* (Extra)
*Coach: Gabrielle Union,* (Starship Dave)
*General Manager: Stephen A. Smith* (ESPN)

*HORNETS TEAM*
*Chris Tucker* (Rush Hour 3)
*Common *(2008 Grammy for Best Rap Perf. By a Duo or Group)
*James Kyson Lee* (Heroes)
*Josh Peck* (Drake and Josh)
*Terry Crews* (Everybody Hates Chris)
*Deion Sanders* (Two-Time Super Bowl Champion)
*Swin Cash* (WNBA All-Star, Detroit Shock)
*Tony Potts* (Access Hollywood)
*Coach: Alyssa Milano,* (Wisegal, Touch clothing)
*General Manager: Bill Walton* (NBA Legend and ESPN Analyst)

Link


----------



## thaKEAF

:laugh: @ Common, that should be funny.


----------



## girllovesthegame




----------



## Geaux Tigers

girllovesthegame said:


> 2008 McDonald's NBA All-Star Celebrity Game Roster​
> *NEW ORLEANS TEAM*
> *Ne-Yo* (2008 Grammy for Best Contemp. Album)
> *Zach Gilford* (Friday Night Lights)
> *Taylor Hicks* (2006 American Idol Winner)
> *Seth Gilliam* (The Wire)
> *James Lafferty* (One Tree Hill)
> *Master P* (Hip-hop Artist)
> *Ruth Riley* (WNBA All-Star, San Antonio Silver Stars)
> *AJ Calloway* (Extra)
> *Coach: Gabrielle Union,* (Starship Dave)
> *General Manager: Stephen A. Smith* (ESPN)
> 
> *HORNETS TEAM*
> *Chris Tucker* (Rush Hour 3)
> *Common *(2008 Grammy for Best Rap Perf. By a Duo or Group)
> *James Kyson Lee* (Heroes)
> *Josh Peck* (Drake and Josh)
> *Terry Crews* (Everybody Hates Chris)
> *Deion Sanders* (Two-Time Super Bowl Champion)
> *Swin Cash* (WNBA All-Star, Detroit Shock)
> *Tony Potts* (Access Hollywood)
> *Coach: Alyssa Milano,* (Wisegal, Touch clothing)
> *General Manager: Bill Walton* (NBA Legend and ESPN Analyst)
> 
> Link


So to be a head coach you just have to be...damn fine?










:greatjob:


----------



## thaKEAF

Geaux Tigers said:


> So to be a head coach you just have to be...damn fine?


At first when I read that I thought it said Bill Walton was the coach of the second team I was like "WTF!!?"


----------



## Geaux Tigers

thaKEAF said:


> At first when I read that I thought it said Bill Walton was the coach of the second team I was like "WTF!!?"


:lol: I bumped into (literally) Bill Walton in Indianapolis and he is one ugly man.


----------



## Yao Mania

And why do they even need a GM for the celeb game? What's Bill Walton gonna do, sign Luke to play in the game?

I'm picking the Hornets team to win. They're the only one with a real male athlete on the team (I guess you can make an argument for Master P too, but meh)


----------



## thaKEAF

GMs are entertaining for those games. They make like random trades out of nowhere during the game. :laugh:


----------



## AllEyezonTX

*All-Star Weekend feels like going away party*
Hornets, NBA don't seem to be important part of rebuilding for New Orleans

LINK



> The NBA put its All-Star Weekend in New Orleans as a welcome-back celebration, but it feels more like a going-away party.
> 
> In the Hornets’ first season back after two years of almost complete exile to Oklahoma City after Hurricane Katrina, the number that matters isn’t how many games they’ve won (36, only three away from matching all of last season’s total) but the numbers of fannies (14,735) they require in New Orleans Arena each night to guarantee owner George Shinn can’t move the team after the 2008-09 season.
> 
> Unfortunately, even with a recent attendance spurt that included a sellout crowd against Memphis,* the Hornets are averaging only 12,645 fans per game, 13,099 since Dec. 1, the start date for that 14,735 requirement. With 57 home games remaining until D-day, the Hornets need 15,252 (out of 17,231 seats) fans per game to secure a longer future in New Orleans. And the attendance numbers include 2,300 free seats per night the team gives away to charities, groups and others.*
> 
> As New Orleans continues to rebuild after the devastation of Katrina, it has to ask itself whether desperately shelling out to keep the Hornets is an integral part of regaining its stature and well-being. The answer most certainly is, no.
> 
> It was one thing to pony up to repair the Superdome and get the Saints back from their exile in San Antonio. The Saints and the NFL have a long history in New Orleans. Also, the Superdome needed to be reclaimed after its use as an emergency shelter made it one of the most visible, gruesome symbols of Katrina’s wreckage and its human toll.
> 
> Even with New Orleans’ population only about 70% of what it was pre-Katrina, that doesn’t matter so much for an NFL team, which with only a few, mostly weekend dates can attract fans from a wider geographical range. That fits in with what New Orleans’ long reputation as a great place to visit for a big-time sporting event, whether it be the Super Bowl, the Sugar Bowl, NBA All-Star Weekend or whatever blowout can attract out-of-town tourists excited to tell the friends back home how hard they drank on Bourbon Street.
> 
> With so much of the New Orleans landscape still scarred from Katrina, and its murder rate back up to its notorious pre-Katrina levels, sporting events seem hardly a priority. But bringing back the city’s staples gives it some sense of normalcy and hope for its future. A fun, funky New Orleans needs tourists, and vice versa.
> 
> But the Hornets aren’t critical to the city. After all, they arrived only in 2002, after Charlotte ran Shinn out of town for the sins of asking for a new arena (after only 10 years) and a revelation of the outwardly religious Shinn’s affair with a team cheerleader. The Hornets have played one more full season in New Orleans than they have in Oklahoma City. In that sense, there’s an argument that part of the attendance problem is that New Orleans has never had a chance to get used to the Hornets being around. Given how Shinn ended things in Charlotte, maybe New Orleans is better off not getting used to him being around.
> 
> Plus, 41 home games a year are not big events. They aren’t going to draw out-of-towners. It’s all on the locals, and if they’re not choosing to spend their limited dollars on the NBA, well, they’re not alone.
> 
> *Even accounting for the fact that attendance goes up after the All-Star break, the decline of the league in many cities this season has been swift. In 2006-07, Memphis was at the bottom of the NBA with an average of 14,654 fans per game. This season, eight teams are below that mark — in descending order, Charlotte, Minnesota, Sacramento, Seattle, Philadelphia, Memphis, New Orleans and Indiana. Minnesota is down 1,500 fans per game. Memphis and Seattle are down 2,000. Indiana is down 3,000. Sacramento is down nearly 4,000. On average, at least one out of every three seats at a Sixers home game is empty.*
> 
> Every one of those cities has its own reasons for not watching the NBA live. The Grizzlies were a basket case of a franchise in Vancouver, are still one in Memphis, and probably will be wherever they go next. Seattle is staying away from owners who clearly want to bolt for Oklahoma City ASAP. Pacers fans are disgusted by a series of criminal acts by some players and an otherwise misfit team that doesn’t appear to treat the game of basketball with the religious reverence Indiana requires. In most cases, there is the local five’s lousy play — only the Hornets have a winning record among those bottom eight — dovetailing with recessionary times.
> 
> Given Shinn’s past and the refusal of NBA commissioner David Stern to make an ironclad commitment to New Orleans, the city’s fans can’t be blamed if they start thinking more like Seattle, wondering why they should pay good money to see a carpetbagger. For that matter, Stern, in an interview with the New Orleans Times-Picayune, lambasted the local business community, and businesses who set up shop to help with Katrina cleanup, for not supporting the team. (Dallas owner Mark Cuban, of course, is on the opposite side. He has blamed Shinn for not doing enough to market his team.)
> 
> Leaving New Orleans if the Hornets don’t reach the attendance minimum wouldn’t be simple for Shinn. He would have to pay off $100 million in penalties, reimbursement of state monies, relocation fees, and money to buy out a local minority partner. No doubt, though, a Kansas City, Anaheim, Louisville or Fargo will step up to cover Shinn’s debt.
> 
> With New Orleans still on a long, slow path to recovery — assuming it ever completely recovers from Katrina — the city and its people have to decide what is worth keeping, what is worth public money, and what isn’t essential. No one would blame the citizenry if it decided the George Shinn Hornets were on the nonessential list.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Out of all the articles put out this weekend regarding New Orleans and the All-Star game, you choose to pick the most negative one to post. This one I've heard is full of loose facts and personal opinions. These articles slamming New Orleans and their ability are a dime a dozen. I haven't read it because I've read enough negativity to last me a short lifetime but I've heard others on another Hornets board talk about it. There are tons of so called journalists in the city this weekend looking to see just how much negativity sells. But thank goodness not everyone is looking to hope N.O. fails. How about articles like these...

All-Star weekend brings scrutiny of New Orleans as an NBA market​
NEW ORLEANS - _Reminiscing about record crowds and the excitement of working in the NBA should be expected from someone like Bill Bertka, a longtime scouting director for the Los Angeles Lakers.

Yet the topic of discussion wasn't all those Lakers championships. It was his stint as an executive for the New Orleans Jazz in the 1970s.

"It was terrific. I've never forgotten the raw enthusiasm, especially the second year when we went into the Superdome," Bertka recalled during a phone interview this week. "Of course, we had Pete Maravich and Pete was on top of his game."

Attendance figures contradict common assumptions that the Jazz fled New Orleans because of a lack of fan interest. During three of their five seasons in New Orleans, despite never making the playoffs, the Jazz drew at or above the NBA average (which back then ranged between 10,000 and 11,000).

When the Philadelphia 76ers visited New Orleans in November 1977, a then-NBA single-game record crowd of 35,077 turned out.

"The New Orleans basketball fan is just as passionate as fans anywhere," Bertka said. "The critical thing is institutional support."

Many see this weekend's all-star festivities as a launching point for fans in New Orleans to prove Bertka's point._

More

Hornets buzz rising in New Orleans​
NEW ORLEANS — _When the Cleveland Cavaliers came to town in December and filled the New Orleans Arena to its capacity of nearly 18,000 fans, the belief was that the crowd consisted mostly of basketball lovers coming out to see Cavaliers superstar LeBron James.

But when the New Orleans Hornets had their second sellout crowd of the season six days ago against the Memphis Grizzlies, the buzz had nothing to do with the last-place Grizzlies. It was all about the Hornets, the surprise team of the NBA at the All-Star break.

"It's been building, the excitement and enthusiasm of our crowds," General Manager Jeff Bower said. "We knew that it would take some time, but now we've had a chance to see a rise in our attendance. We have a team that is young and that plays hard every night, with a style that fans enjoy watching."

At 36-15, the Hornets have their best record in franchise history at the break. They led their division by 11/2 games over the Dallas Mavericks going into Thursday's games and led the Phoenix Suns by a half game for the best record in the Western Conference.

"Our job is to put a great product out on the basketball court and to continue to improve and get better as a team," Bower said. "And it will go hand in hand, giving the community something to come out and see, and be proud of."_

More


----------



## girllovesthegame

NBA All-Star Service airing on NBATV 2/15.... 12:30-4:00pm CST.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Not really All-Star related but it could go into the charity event column...

Former NBA superstar Michael Jordan visits Slidell Boys & Girls Club, donates $500,000 for gym​


----------



## AllEyezonTX

girllovesthegame said:


> Out of all the articles put out this weekend regarding New Orleans and the All-Star game, you choose to pick the most negative one to post. This one I've heard is full of loose facts and personal opinions. These articles slamming New Orleans and their ability are a dime a dozen. I haven't read it because I've read enough negativity to last me a short lifetime but I've heard others on another Hornets board talk about it. There are tons of so called journalists in the city this weekend looking to see just how much negativity sells. But thank goodness not everyone is looking to hope N.O. fails. How about articles like these...
> 
> All-Star weekend brings scrutiny of New Orleans as an NBA market​
> NEW ORLEANS - _Reminiscing about record crowds and the excitement of working in the NBA should be expected from someone like Bill Bertka, a longtime scouting director for the Los Angeles Lakers.
> 
> Yet the topic of discussion wasn't all those Lakers championships. It was his stint as an executive for the New Orleans Jazz in the 1970s.
> 
> "It was terrific. I've never forgotten the raw enthusiasm, especially the second year when we went into the Superdome," Bertka recalled during a phone interview this week. "Of course, we had Pete Maravich and Pete was on top of his game."
> 
> Attendance figures contradict common assumptions that the Jazz fled New Orleans because of a lack of fan interest. During three of their five seasons in New Orleans, despite never making the playoffs, the Jazz drew at or above the NBA average (which back then ranged between 10,000 and 11,000).
> 
> When the Philadelphia 76ers visited New Orleans in November 1977, a then-NBA single-game record crowd of 35,077 turned out.
> 
> "The New Orleans basketball fan is just as passionate as fans anywhere," Bertka said. "The critical thing is institutional support."
> 
> Many see this weekend's all-star festivities as a launching point for fans in New Orleans to prove Bertka's point._
> 
> More
> 
> Hornets buzz rising in New Orleans​
> NEW ORLEANS — _When the Cleveland Cavaliers came to town in December and filled the New Orleans Arena to its capacity of nearly 18,000 fans, the belief was that the crowd consisted mostly of basketball lovers coming out to see Cavaliers superstar LeBron James.
> 
> But when the New Orleans Hornets had their second sellout crowd of the season six days ago against the Memphis Grizzlies, the buzz had nothing to do with the last-place Grizzlies. It was all about the Hornets, the surprise team of the NBA at the All-Star break.
> 
> "It's been building, the excitement and enthusiasm of our crowds," General Manager Jeff Bower said. "We knew that it would take some time, but now we've had a chance to see a rise in our attendance. We have a team that is young and that plays hard every night, with a style that fans enjoy watching."
> 
> At 36-15, the Hornets have their best record in franchise history at the break. They led their division by 11/2 games over the Dallas Mavericks going into Thursday's games and led the Phoenix Suns by a half game for the best record in the Western Conference.
> 
> "Our job is to put a great product out on the basketball court and to continue to improve and get better as a team," Bower said. "And it will go hand in hand, giving the community something to come out and see, and be proud of."_
> 
> More


change the title to *Postive All-star Thread*
- it explains why winning is so important to the team, they don't want to leave.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

This is from a New Orleans resident



> Few tips:
> 
> 1.) Stay away from the Eastside, and Westside, and Uptown...You know what, don't leave the ****ing tourist areas.
> 
> 2.) Watch your belongings; Those thugs would steal your thoughts if they could.
> 
> 3.) Don't think you going to the same place you partied at for Mardi Gras in '99... It's sad to say that most of it still looks like America's Trash Dump. Maybe the new President will fix that.
> 
> 4.) Avoid the New Orleans Police Department, they were the only people I hoped died in Katrina.
> 
> 5.) If you're passing through or leaving from Houston...Take some of these thugs back with you!!!


----------



## girllovesthegame

AllEyezonTX said:


> This is from a New Orleans resident


Most N.O. residents don't say "eastside or westside". And chances are wherever people partied at in '99 for Mardi Gras is the same place (area) they partied at in 2007 and 2008. I agree with the part of staying in the tourist areas. Especially if you're not from N.O. and you don't know where the h*ll you're going.


----------



## girllovesthegame

A few pieces of All-Star gear we picked up.

I also ordered this one from NBA.com... btw, all All-Star and player gear orders have free shipping until tomorrow.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Don't know why I felt the need to throw this one in here.


----------



## bee-fan

AllEyezonTX said:


> This is from a New Orleans resident



I don't believe this person was from New Orleans either, because I never heard of anyone referring to NO as eastside or westside. Maybe the ward, uptown, downtown, or eastbank/westbank. I hope when this weekend turn out better than last years all the naysayers will come back and say they were wrong. But I highly doubt it.


----------



## girllovesthegame

bee-fan said:


> I don't believe this person was from New Orleans either, because I never heard of anyone referring to NO as eastside or westside. Maybe the ward, uptown, downtown, or eastbank/westbank. I hope when this weekend turn out better than last years all the naysayers will come back and say they were wrong. But I highly doubt it.



I'll just be glad when the whole darn thing is over with. Watching this All-Star Day of Service show is nice. It's nice to see all those people pitching in in a joint effort.


----------



## bee-fan

girllovesthegame said:


> I'll just be glad when the whole darn thing is over with. Watching this All-Star Day of Service show is nice. It's nice to see all those people pitching in in a joint effort.


I"m watching too and it's really refreshing to see them helping out and it seems they are really excited to help.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Don Ducote Mazda...ON THE WESTBAAAANK! Sorry all this talk about geographical locations within the city made me think of that. I work on the Westbank sometimes and whenever I tell people where I'm working that night I say...ON THE WESTBAAAAAAANK!


----------



## girllovesthegame

^^ Oh my goodness! Now I'll hear that in my head all night. LOL!


----------



## girllovesthegame

D-West on N.O.

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ajbbxVlZSvU&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ajbbxVlZSvU&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## girllovesthegame

Daniel "Boobie" Gibson ...... MVP of the Rookie/Sophomore Challenge


----------



## girllovesthegame




----------



## Yao Mania

girllovesthegame said:


> Don't know why I felt the need to throw this one in here.


yowzers... is that Mrs. Peja?


----------



## Dean the Master

Yao Mania said:


> yowzers... is that Mrs. Peja?


No, that's Kim Kardashian.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Wow. Even Jet Li made it down to the city to offer a helping hand.


----------



## girllovesthegame

*Chris Paul poses for a portrait after he broke the Guinness Book of World Record for most half court shots under thirty seconds during the West All-Stars Practice on center court at NBA Jam Session presented by Addidas.*










Deron Williams ... Winner of the Playstation Skills Challenge










Dwight Howard... Winner of the Sprite Slam Dunk Contest










Jason Kapono... Winner of the Footlocker Three-Pt Shootout


----------



## girllovesthegame

NBA All Star uniforms celebrate New Orleans​
*The NBA isn't known for its subtlety. 

And yet, there it is, in the midst of the high-roller glitz and glamour of the All Star game weekend, a quiet, classy shout out to the host city, lying low in the details on players' blue and white uniforms. 

Don't see it? Check out the curling swoosh underscoring the East and West team names. That's a nod to New Orleans' wrought iron architecture. Similar swirls snaking down the jersey's sides echo the lacy railings of Pontalba balconies. 

Flip the shirts over, and the backs shine with metallic fabric: gold for the west and silver for the east. The shimmery stuff corresponds to the conference logos, but also is supposed to bring to mind Mardi Gras. 

On the player's right thigh is the most overt homage to the Crescent City: a fist-sized NOLA 2008 patch. 

But the plug that's sure to bring the loudest applause from local fans is strategically placed above each player's heart. It's the NBA logo done up in a star surrounded by fleurs-de-lis. 

Can't you feel the love?*

More


----------



## girllovesthegame

CP3 hitting his halfcourt shots...

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HepttuPp0Wk&rel=1&border=0"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HepttuPp0Wk&rel=1&border=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent"width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...YF?slug=ap-all-starnotebook&prov=ap&type=lgns


----------



## Diable

I don't think I've seen CP hit a long trey in a game.He takes a lot of them though,seems like he's shooting from 40 feet at least once in a game with the quarter ending.


----------



## girllovesthegame

CP3 party. Only one shot of Chris in the whole album.


----------



## girllovesthegame

NBA Gala 2008. This looks like an event given by the NBA Players Association.


----------



## girllovesthegame

CP talking to Andre Aldridge on NBATV pre-game show says he's never been so nervous in his life. I'll bet West will be very nervous too.


----------



## girllovesthegame

New Orleans Gets Boost from All-Star Festivities​
NEW ORLEANS -- _A city that lives on tourism couldn't buy advertising this good.

Hosting basketball's greatest stars for a game watched by millions in 215 countries was a boost in itself.

Organizers capitalized on that platform by greeting viewers with a French Quarter-style facade, a New Orleans brass band and second-line dancing so contagious that even players couldn't help from bouncing.

The Eastern Conference's 134-128 victory over the West spoiled the host city's hopes that Hornets point-guard Chris Paul would win the MVP award. Otherwise, the people of New Orleans could not have hoped for much more._

More

Chris Paul delights home crowd despite Western Conference's loss in All-Star game​
NEW ORLEANS (AP) -- _Chris Paul was too nervous to eat before his All-Star debut, and wasn't about to bite on Amare Stoudamire's proposed bet. 

"Stoudamire tried to bet me, told me I'd be the first one to shoot an air ball," Paul said. "I'm actually thinking about all those different things when we're playing, but I think the total weekend was a success." 

Despite the early nerves, Paul delighted his hometown crowd with the nifty passing and clutch shooting they've seen all season. 

If only the West had won, he might have had a shot at the All-Star MVP award. 

"I wanted to win" the game, said Paul, who had 16 points and 14 assists. "This being my first All-Star game, I wasn't looking to win the MVP or anything like that." 

That honor went to LeBron James, who had 27 points in the Eastern Conference's 134-128 victory on Sunday night. 

Paul's All-Star debut was a memorable one nonetheless, thanks to a dominant fourth quarter performance that helped the West overcome a double-digit deficit and briefly take the lead. _

More


----------



## girllovesthegame

CP said he and Brandon Roy talked about how nervous they were all day before the game. But as you can see, those nerves seemed to go away once the game got started. These young guys were great. Everyone looked like they had a fun time out there on the court.


----------



## Yao Mania

Loved this move:

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CtU83QargcQ&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CtU83QargcQ&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## girllovesthegame

Yao Mania said:


> Loved this move:
> 
> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CtU83QargcQ&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CtU83QargcQ&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


Yao Mania, I couldn't believe that move. I had to rewind it a few times to see it again. I thought sure he had passed the ball but I was surprised to see he still had it. LOL!


----------



## girllovesthegame

NEW ORLEANS - FEBRUARY 17: Jackie Maravich and her sons Jaeson (L) and Joshua pose for a portrait with Chris Paul of the New Orleans Hornets with a Legends Commemorative Award in honor of their husband and father Pete Maravich at the NBA Legends Brunch on February 17, 2008 at the La Nouvelle Orleans Ballroom at the Ernest N. Morial Convention Center in New Orleans, Louisiana. 










NEW ORLEANS - FEBRUARY 17: Chris Paul of the New Orleans Hornets (C) poses for a portrait with legends Earl Monroe (R) and Willis Reed at the NBA Legends Brunch on February 17, 2008 at the La Nouvelle Orleans Ballroom at the Ernest N. Morial Convention Center in New Orleans, Louisiana.


----------



## girllovesthegame

ESPN's Bill Simmons' article on All-Star weekend


----------

